
Lane Following Corner Case - 11thEarlOfMar
http://imgur.com/a/KnsXU
======
11thEarlOfMar
CA HWY 17, Southbound @ Bear Creek Road, April 28, 8:30 AM.

Lane re-paving artifact and shadow of median barrier combine to form false
lane marking.

Subaru EyeSight system determines lane departure and sounds alert.

If the vehicle were autonomous, would the steering have reacted?

[http://www.subaru.com/engineering/eyesight.html](http://www.subaru.com/engineering/eyesight.html)

------
xkcd-sucks
Seems more like an edge case

